
Linux on Laptops: Asus Zephyrus G14 with Ryzen 9 4900HS - MelioRatio
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/linux-on-laptops-asus-zephyrus-g14-with-ryzen-9-4900hs/
======
estrabrook
Thanks for this, prolong battery life will make this much better one.

